# La Cimbali Magnum help



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Just bought a used Cimbali Magnum off EBay and wondered where to start with it. Anyone know roughly which number setting to start on?any other tips on how to get the best from it welcome too. Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just got one a week or so ago myself . Hi numbers mean nothing really, the collar part could have been moved at any point .switch on , dial finer until you start to hear the burrs touch entry but not totally . Then back off by 2 from whatever number you are on, then try fine tuning from there.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let me know how you get on though


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Ouch ! Could be expensive if the blades touch when the motors on !

Try:

* Motor off, pull plug

* Empty & remove the bean hopper

* Adjust the collar until you hear / feel the blades touching - twirl the shaft by hand if neceaasry.....

* Back the collar off approx. 1/8 - 1/4 turn.

* Refit hopper, fill beans & fine-tune.....


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Great bargain. Saw that one but too far away from me


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, pop to the supermarket to get some crap beans and make a start. Got it for £90 which I think seems good value to the inexperienced eye.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's a great bargain, I have a camera hood mod for mine, which help blow the beans through the shoot , invaluable if your only grinding

16-18 g at a time . D you have some decent scales?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What machine do you have it paired with?


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

I bought a La San Marco 85 16M Practical. I bought some digital scales but only Salter £12 job. Do I need some decent ones? I live near Dave and saw his lens mod which I'll be doing for mine, that hopper is massive. Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool machine , up to you with scales . Digital ones that do at least 0.1 of a gram are best to get your dose right .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rip that collar off dude and get it looking raw with a micro hopper. you were lucky i was busy when that auction ended, complete bargain.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> rip that collar off dude and get it looking raw with a micro hopper. you were lucky i was busy when that auction ended, complete bargain.


Ill put a pic of mine up with collar off tonight so you can see .


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha ha, thought I had little competition on that one. Couldn't believe I got it for what I did. Still can't get it quite right in fact getting a better shot still from the MDF! Too fine then too course, can't find the sweet spot. (Also dropped a metal washer in there and flattened it which may have done some damage, what a c0ck, might be karma for getting it so cheap) Will persevere and let you know how I get on. Might pop round with it at some stage Dave if that's OK?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The screw might not have helped........ With a step less grinder you have a lot more fine tuning available to you . Did you get some scales ? The camera hood mod really helps clear the chute and avoid retention too.


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, with a stepless I would've thought more of an elongated sweet spot as opposed to step grinder ala MDF number 4 is good but number three bad. I'm putting it to one side for a day or so and go back to it with a clear head, is costing a lot in beans. Agree, need to sort the camera hood thing as had enough of clearing the chute with an alan key. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Small adjustments on a step less can have big impacts , is all ill say. Interested to hear how you get on , remind me what machine is it paired with ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That grinder should should be producing excellent shots and yes the washer will cause huge problems......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hello CC, you'll be glad to know taken the collar of mine now


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Machine is La San Marco 85M Prac. Gonna take it apart again and check (and possibly renew) the burrs. Ouch, expensive drop of the washer, only a tiny thing (from the plastic number thing) but it got flattened by the burrs. Live and learn.


----------



## brewboy (Jul 6, 2013)

just check the burrs visually and see if they have been damaged as from what you are saying it might have damaged the teeth!! I hope not as they look like nice grinders and certainly on my list to check out


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks brewster


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pic as promised , go on make my day......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That looks very shiny and tidy. It's just missing something.....can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That looks very shiny and tidy. It's just missing something.....can't put my finger on it.


Don't put your finger on it, it will chew it off,........unless your feeling lucky punk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

..."being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow you head clean off, you've gotta ask yourself a question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?"......short answer, er. no!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A right elbow Patrick?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you try to us the fingers of your right hand


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Problem is, don't know my left from my right!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Patrick I wrote on your hands last mine I was there. how are you going to do the hokey cokey ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Which one do I put in first.......I've forgotten already.

At the time of Waterloo, newly enlisted soldiers routinely didn't know their left from right. Drill sergeants would put a blade of straw on their left boot so they could set off on the right foot when drilling .......or was it the left. I'm confused again.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whether you think you can, or whether you think you cannot

you are probably right anyway


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Wasn't to sure about going hopperless but now looking at it think I will too!!

Still can't find any negatives with mine. The doser sweeps really clean without any mods, once the auto stop switch is removed its very easy to keep the grind chute clean. All in all very happy I went for one!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shaun1 said:


> Wasn't to sure about going hopperless but now looking at it think I will too!!
> 
> Still can't find any negatives with mine. The doser sweeps really clean without any mods, once the auto stop switch is removed its very easy to keep the grind chute clean. All in all very happy I went for one!


Camera hood mod , works really well. And I like the collarless look


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Which one do I put in first.......I've forgotten already.
> 
> At the time of Waterloo, newly enlisted soldiers routinely didn't know their left from right. Drill sergeants would put a blade of straw on their left boot so they could set off on the right foot when drilling .......or was it the left. I'm confused again.


Well Patrick in that case if the Hokey Cokey is really what its all about then you're royally screwed


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Well Patrick in that case if the Hokey Cokey is really what its all about then you're royally screwed


Think it comes with being left hooker Charlie! After decades of writing left handed, taught myself to write right handed as it's far easier pulling rather than pushing a pen across the page. Didn't take me as long to master it as I thought. Weird thing was, when I first started to try and write right handed, my left hand would follow the movements involuntarily. Now I can write with both hands - good party trick!


----------

